# Good friday fishing



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Easter brake.
A GOOD Friday,

Fishing.

Red tail suckers are spawning in big numbers.

No good to eat but huge fun to catch.

All 3 pounds plus.

My granddaughter kept me busy rebaiting and un hooking fish



















Ended just after lunch just in time for a nap home I guess.










I did get one.










That's almost a state record Blue sucker.

There a species of concern so she went back in the drink.

State record is almost 12 pounds this one was very close.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like someone had fun.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

"throw out your nets!"


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... you gotta learn how to pickle them suckers.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good times those are great smoked and canned we ate them all the time when I was a kid still would if I had time to fist for them


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Not much of a fish eater. If we are going to eat it that night or camping we will keep a walleye or a few perch all the rest go back in to the water


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never had them except smoked. Good as any fish. Clean white meat with some extra bones that can be carved out.

An old man who let me fish for trout on his property in northern Michigan in Houghton Creek (near Rose City) never took any trout that I offered him. Now, suckers. He sure went for them!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Whistle Trout as we called them I think are better than trout smoked Glenway


----------

